# PREGNANCY - Diarrhoea (sorry tmi)



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Me again...

Yesterday all  I ate was

a slice of low fat cheese on toast

a packet of walkers sensations crisps

and (stupidly) a shop bought sandwich with cheese salad and a little mayonnaise in it. 

I last ate at about 11.45 am

When I got home from work at about 6.30 I started to feel that I had a temperature. By 8.30 I started with diarrhoea and also felt (but wasn't) sick. I have been starving myself, so haven't eaten since 11.45 am yesterday. Last loo visit about 2 am this morning.

I am worried I may have got Listeriosis from the sandwich I bought. I still feel a bit 'fluey' though, and so hope it is just a short term bug. What do you think?

Sorry to be a pain

Carole

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Carole,

Well to be on the safe side I would get tested by your GP - it will put your mind to rest.

FYI - its treated with a combo of IV antibiotics over a 2 week period.

Its also very rare these days, im sure your ok - but best get tested 

Sending hugs 

Tony,
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hiya hun

Souns like a little bout of a tummy upset to me but because you are pregnant you should just pop along to your doc or midwife as you may be a little dehydrated from not replenishing your body, they may give you something or just let it run its course.

I hope it eases soon and as doctor Tony said Listeriosis is rare  

Mel

x x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Nurse Mel and Doctor(!) Tony

I am going to give the midwife a ring, to be on the safe side.

Love from Carole

xxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel said:


> as doctor Tony said


Cheeky moo


----------

